# Terminals?



## Livnpaintball (May 19, 2020)

Started back on the build and fixing to wire up the cabinet.  what do you guys prefer, terminal strips or terminal blocks?


----------



## JimDawson (May 19, 2020)

Depends on what I'm doing.  Maybe a little background would be help us help you.


----------



## Livnpaintball (May 19, 2020)

JimDawson said:


> Depends on what I'm doing.  Maybe a little background would be help us help you.


I’m converting a PM30 using an Acorn board. I am in the process of building the control cabinet and need to figure out the details. Terminals will be for power distribution.


----------



## Livnpaintball (May 19, 2020)

Something like this


----------



## den-den (May 19, 2020)

Personally I like the screw terminals that mount on DIN rail.


----------



## JimDawson (May 20, 2020)

I'm not trying to be obtuse here, but I really can't answer your question with out more information.

In the panel below I have a power distribution block in the upper right hand corner that is used to distribute the 240V to the hardware.  Center left is terminal strips that distribute some of the low energy power (24VDC, and 48VDC).  I use the proper hardware for the job at hand.


----------



## Z2V (May 20, 2020)

@Livnpaintball, I have used din rail blocks of different size for years, work great. I also like Jim 
Dawson‘s cabinet.


Nice cabinet Jim. I like your use of the Panduit. I have not used or seen the perforated back plate before but I like it. Can I ask where you sourced it? I will be making a controller for my lathe soon.


----------



## JimDawson (May 20, 2020)

Z2V said:


> Nice cabinet Jim. I like your use of the Panduit. I have not used or seen the perforated back plate before but I like it. Can I ask where you sourced it? I will be making a controller for my lathe soon.



Thank you 

It came from Automation Direct as did many of the parts in the panel.  It was ordered inadvertently, not really the best idea.  The holes don't always line up with the holes in the components.  Makes installation a bit challenging.  I would recommend a solid back panel.


----------

